# SW, MI DaisyMae 2 yr female sable



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.humanesocietyswm.org/adoption-dogs.php
This is the shelter site, can't copy and paste her pic or description She is dog of the week #1 in the rotation: 
Daisy Mae is an owner surrender HW+ and getting treatment. She is was abused neglected, starved-nothing but skin and bones. Sweet but shy and needing a good forever home.
A headshot of Daisy Mae and the contact # is on the link above
Here is a body shot link(she is in the scrolling pics):
http://www.humanesocietyswm.org/special-need-animals.php


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor baby, I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Daisy Mae is a 2 year old female German Shepherd Dog. She was surrendered in a severely malnourished and abused condition - and that's just the physical side of it. She is nothing but skin and bones from her neglectful owners; but still retains a sweet disposition and is well worth saving. Daisy Mae is quite shy and startles easily. She will need a loving home where she can learn to trust again. And on top of it all, she is also heartworm positive. Please contact the shelter for ways in which you can help this poor girl recover from her abuse, both mentally and physically. Come in and meet her - perhaps you are just what she needs in an owner this time. 


*Humane Society of Southwestern Michigan*, Benton Harbor, MI 

269 927 3303


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How'd you get that? I tried and it wouldn't copy for me!! Thank you for posting her info and pic


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful girl, and it wouldn't take long to get some flesh on those bones. Bump for lovely Daisy Mae......
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

poor sweetie!!!! i hope everything works out in her favor and she's happy and healthy again soon!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Benton Harbor, MI | Daisy Mae
more pics I wish I could foster her!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

You can copy and paste from Petfinder. What a pretty girl!!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Alretcur (Mar 14, 2006)

Please know we are NOT a kill shelter. I'm on the Board of Directors and we will not put animals down unless they are truly aggressive or so ill that they can't be healed. She has to rest a month now that she's had the heartworm treatment - if there isn't a home for her then, I may try to foster her. People like this just make me SO VERY angry. What's not mentioned is that she had also just weened a litter of pups on top of everything else.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

poor girl. this board makes me wish i had 100 acres of land and could adopt em all


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Weaned puppies?? Oh heavens, where are the pups I fear? I am glad to hear this is not a kill shelter, seems like we have seen way to many of those!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to work here and it's definitely anything but a kill shelter. She's being well taken care of. 

I considered adopting her as soon as I saw her. Unfortunately we don't have the room right now.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'd be willing to take her so she can be in a family atmosphere and get some much needed weight on her if i had the room and the time. My goal is to be able to do more when we move to MD since i wont be working. good luck wishes for this beauty.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

does anyone know what has happened with this girl? she is also listed on another board. is she still in the shelter?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

katieliz said:


> does anyone know what has happened with this girl? she is also listed on another board. is she still in the shelter?


Yes, she's undergoing heartworm treatment and will be kept in a back run of the shelter until she's done with treatment. (30 days)


----------

